
In 2019, blockchains will start to become boring - whichcoin
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612687/in-2019-blockchains-will-start-to-become-boring/
======
jobigoud
My prediction is that some services or products will use a blockchain as an
underlying mechanism but without telling it and will even deny it, in order to
avoid the stigma.

------
mesozoic
Boring is great. Means we've reached the trough of disillusion and real use
cases can begin to flourish.

------
Cypher
I'm bored just reading about this..

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
And boring is not bad.

~~~
ronsor
Boring is stable and reasonable

